# Absurd Insurance quotes. $360 per month.



## Daniel H (May 11, 2019)

Hello. I have had one at fault accident in 40 years of driving (accident happened in May 2017. Not serious. Damage to my car. No damage to other. No injuries). So I wanted to see what other companies are offering polices for. Both Liberty Mutual and Mercury quote $350 + for auto insurance, and this was before I indicated RideShare. Is this the new norm? We are all *ucked if it is.

Any company out there offer reasonable rates for rideshare?


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

$350 a month? for what coverage? What kind of car? any tickets?


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

I only pay an extra $14 a month for rideshare insurance at Allstate, I am paying $192 for three vehicles and an RV, full coverage.

Oh just FYI, Most at fault accidents do not come off your driving record for at least three years, sometimes five


----------



## Daniel H (May 11, 2019)

theMezz said:


> $350 a month? for what coverage? What kind of car? any tickets?


The state is Nevada. The car is 2016 Ford F150. No moving violations, ever. One accident 3 years ago can do this to me? Wow.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

I don't think that is a monthly premium. More likely six months.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

F150 for rideshare ..... sigh..... just had a conversation with a PAX on this last night. Please please please be sure to calc your fuel costs with your $$$ earned.

Side note. We recently switched to Progressive w/ a Rideshare endorsement. My rate went down from Gieco. Not sure where you got that quote from. Some Insurance companies will toss you a commercial rate if you tell them you rideshare. Shop around, and maybe check the Las Vegas section of this board.

Lived in Vegas for 7 years, so I know insurance is generally more than other places. But that seems absurd. I have a 17 year old on my policy, 3 cars, only running me about $250 a month. Was $120/mth prior to adding the brat.


----------



## Daniel H (May 11, 2019)

Gilby said:


> I don't think that is a monthly premium. More likely six months.


No, it's monthly. I just got a quote from Famers, without mentioning ride share they offer coverage for $180. Currently I'm paying $90 with my insurer (whom I will not mention, but I have a reason for wishing to switch). I think that one accident 3 years ago has really hit me hard. Additionally, my credit score has been shot. I haven't defaulted on any loans, but have been struggling to meet my credit card payments. The reason I am driving Uber is to get the cash to pay off my debts. No bankruptcies, no defaults, no criminal convictions, no moving violations. Just that one at fault accident 2 years 8 months ago. The 3 year anniversary of the accident comes up in May. Maybe the quotes will go down then.



DriverMark said:


> F150 for rideshare ..... sigh..... just had a conversation with a PAX on this last night. Please please please be sure to calc your fuel costs with your $$$ earned.
> 
> Side note. We recently switched to Progressive w/ a Rideshare endorsement. My rate went down from Gieco. Not sure where you got that quote from. Some Insurance companies will toss you a commercial rate if you tell them you rideshare. Shop around, and maybe check the Las Vegas section of this board.
> 
> Lived in Vegas for 7 years, so I know insurance is generally more than other places. But that seems absurd. I have a 17 year old on my policy, 3 cars, only running me about $250 a month. Was $120/mth prior to adding the brat.


The F150 is costing me an extra $20 per night versus driving, say, a Nissan or Toyota. What can I do? It's the only care I have. But the passengers love it.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Daniel H said:


> No, it's monthly. I just got a quote from Famers, without mentioning ride share they offer coverage for $180. Currently I'm paying $90 with my insurer (whom I will not mention, but I have a reason for wishing to switch). I think that one accident 3 years ago has really hit me hard. Additionally, my credit score has been shot. I haven't defaulted on any loans, but have been struggling to meet my credit card payments. The reason I am driving Uber is to get the cash to pay off my debts. No bankruptcies, no defaults, no criminal convictions, no moving violations. Just that one at fault accident 2 years 8 months ago. The 3 year anniversary of the accident comes up in May. Maybe the quotes will go down then.
> 
> 
> The F150 is costing me an extra $20 per night versus driving, say, a Nissan or Toyota. What can I do? It's the only care I have. But the passengers love it.


I get it. If it's what works for you then roll with it! Just makes me cringe the extra fuel and depreciation on it.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Something's not right with a $350 quote.

I'm paying $117/mo with USAA including my rideshare rider. I've filed two minor fender benders in the past five years. Both times I backed into a stationary object and had to replace my bumper.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Daniel H said:


> Hello. I have had one at fault accident in 40 years of driving (accident happened in May 2017. Not serious. Damage to my car. No damage to other. No injuries). So I wanted to see what other companies are offering polices for. Both Liberty Mutual and Mercury quote $350 + for auto insurance, and this was before I indicated RideShare. Is this the new norm? We are all *ucked if it is.
> 
> Any company out there offer reasonable rates for rideshare?


Depends, there is a lot of other things that effect insurance. ALL accidents, traffic violations, credit, etc


----------



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

Daniel H said:


> The state is Nevada. The car is 2016 Ford F150. No moving violations, ever. One accident 3 years ago can do this to me? Wow.


Are you looking for full coverage or state minimum coverage?



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Depends, there is a lot of other things that effect insurance. ALL accidents, traffic violations, credit, etc


It also depends on where you live and if your area is a "high risk" area.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Steve appleby said:


> Are you looking for full coverage or state minimum coverage?
> 
> 
> It also depends on where you live and if your area is a "high risk" area.


Very true my father was quoted nearly double from the same insurer based off two different home addresses.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Daniel H said:


> No, it's monthly.


 Yikes! I pay about $800 a year including the rideshare additional.



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Very true my father was quoted nearly double from the same insurer based off two different home addresses.


A few months ago my address changed. Get this: my physical location is the same, but my street number changed. My car insurance went down about $50 a year. I don't get it.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Try calling the agent at those two companies and ask them to explain the rate.

Be sure you are being quoted apples to apples in comparison to your current policy.

I am with Mercury, and full coverage for two vehicles, plus rideshare on one is $113 /month in California. Clean record except for daughter totaled car 3 years ago on a car sans the full coverage, so perhaps no impact.


----------



## Canaddar (Oct 3, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> F150 for rideshare ..... sigh..... just had a conversation with a PAX on this last night. Please please please be sure to calc your fuel costs with your $$$ earned.
> 
> Side note. We recently switched to Progressive w/ a Rideshare endorsement. My rate went down from Gieco. Not sure where you got that quote from. Some Insurance companies will toss you a commercial rate if you tell them you rideshare. Shop around, and maybe check the Las Vegas section of this board.
> 
> Lived in Vegas for 7 years, so I know insurance is generally more than other places. But that seems absurd. I have a 17 year old on my policy, 3 cars, only running me about $250 a month. Was $120/mth prior to adding the brat.


I always did find that the Geico rates were among the highest. Not really sure who they ever save 15% for.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Canaddar said:


> I always did find that the Geico rates were among the highest. Not really sure who they ever save 15% for.


Your credit is a big factor with Geico


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Canaddar said:


> I always did find that the Geico rates were among the highest. Not really sure who they ever save 15% for.


I always wondered about that. I've never used Geico for the simple reason they are a market driven company. How can you spend so much on advertising and still have the lowest rates? Something's got to give. I've always assumed it was service and/or payouts.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Daniel H said:


> No, it's monthly. I just got a quote from Famers, without mentioning ride share they offer coverage for $180. Currently I'm paying $90 with my insurer (whom I will not mention, but I have a reason for wishing to switch). I think that one accident 3 years ago has really hit me hard. Additionally, my credit score has been shot. I haven't defaulted on any loans, but have been struggling to meet my credit card payments. The reason I am driving Uber is to get the cash to pay off my debts. No bankruptcies, no defaults, no criminal convictions, no moving violations. Just that one at fault accident 2 years 8 months ago. The 3 year anniversary of the accident comes up in May. Maybe the quotes will go down then.
> 
> 
> The F150 is costing me an extra $20 per night versus driving, say, a Nissan or Toyota. What can I do? It's the only care I have. But the passengers love it.


Is it a souped up xlt?
Insurance co's usually go back 5 years of history &#128077;


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Daniel H said:


> No, it's monthly. I just got a quote from Famers, without mentioning ride share they offer coverage for $180. Currently I'm paying $90 with my insurer (whom I will not mention, but I have a reason for wishing to switch). I think that one accident 3 years ago has really hit me hard. Additionally, my credit score has been shot. I haven't defaulted on any loans, but have been struggling to meet my credit card payments. The reason I am driving Uber is to get the cash to pay off my debts. No bankruptcies, no defaults, no criminal convictions, no moving violations. Just that one at fault accident 2 years 8 months ago. The 3 year anniversary of the accident comes up in May. Maybe the quotes will go down then.
> 
> 
> The F150 is costing me an extra $20 per night versus driving, say, a Nissan or Toyota. What can I do? It's the only care I have. But the passengers love it.


Shit credit can really screw your auto insurance rates. It's bullshit and should be illegal but only a few states prohibit it. My credit was garbage but my driving history was flawless. Still got ****ed.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

credit is a big factor with any insurance company. how the blank does bad credit have a blank to do with your driving ?
can you please tell me the answer to this ? ( NOT A DAMN THING) ....TRUMP is working on this for us.
always shop around for insurance progressive nationwide aaa allstate farmers .
see 1 company will ask me to pay 475 a month and currently i am paying 102 a month. 
A insurance trick a agent told me always tell them your looking for full coverage before you get a quote for plpd .


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

Go to an insurance broker. Mines sells for about 40 insurance companies and each year she shops house and car insurance for me. Every couple of years she will find me a better deal with someone. A broker represents ME, an agent represents the insurance company.


----------



## DriverRI (Jul 30, 2019)

Try progressive direct, you can get a quote on their website.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Daniel H said:


> Hello. I have had one at fault accident in 40 years of driving (accident happened in May 2017. Not serious. Damage to my car. No damage to other. No injuries). So I wanted to see what other companies are offering polices for. Both Liberty Mutual and Mercury quote $350 + for auto insurance, and this was before I indicated RideShare. Is this the new norm? We are all *ucked if it is.
> 
> Any company out there offer reasonable rates for rideshare?


Everyone wants in on the Uber Money.

All the Racketeers.

Government . . .

Insurance Rackets . . .


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

kingcorey321 said:


> credit is a big factor with any insurance company. how the blank does bad credit have a blank to do with your driving ?


Any number of reasons.

People with bad credit generally aren't as reliable as people with good credit. People with bad credit are more likely to be dishonest. People with bad credit are more likely to commit crimes. People with bad credit are more likely to be late or miss an insurance payment. People with bad credit are more likely to defer maintenance on their vehicle. People with bad credit are more likely to drive for Uber and not tell their insurer about it.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Hell I'm not paying that much and I'm Insuring a Mercedes SUV and My 7 series beamer.... W/ride share.... Dear lord I pray I never cause an accident....


----------



## Aw Jeez (Jul 13, 2015)

Daniel H said:


> ...Additionally, my credit score has been shot. I haven't defaulted on any loans, but have been struggling to meet my credit card payments.


Aaaaaand there it is.

Low credit score = bad risk for insurance companies.


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

I live in the land of outrageous insurance, Florida. I pay close to $300 but I have same at fault and 2 new vehicles with the Rideshare waiver.
I wouldn’t let your high insurance bother you. With that bad of gas mileage and high credit card balance, you should probably stop driving and start taking Uber yourself. $20 a day extra is like 1/4 your earnings. What gas mileage do you get? Drastic times call for drastic measures. Sell the truck and buy an old Camry


----------



## Lyftuber100 (Nov 14, 2019)

Daniel H said:


> Hello. I have had one at fault accident in 40 years of driving (accident happened in May 2017. Not serious. Damage to my car. No damage to other. No injuries). So I wanted to see what other companies are offering polices for. Both Liberty Mutual and Mercury quote $350 + for auto insurance, and this was before I indicated RideShare. Is this the new norm? We are all *ucked if it is.
> 
> Any company out there offer reasonable rates for rideshare?


What do all insurance companies say? Think a little bit... ah... nevermind, I'll tell you.

Switching with x and save 15% or more on car insurance. That might just be your best bet. Check with some other insurance companies because they are always typically more hungry for your business.


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

Daniel H said:


> Hello. I have had one at fault accident in 40 years of driving (accident happened in May 2017. Not serious. Damage to my car. No damage to other. No injuries). So I wanted to see what other companies are offering polices for. Both Liberty Mutual and Mercury quote $350 + for auto insurance, and this was before I indicated RideShare. Is this the new norm? We are all *ucked if it is.
> 
> Any company out there offer reasonable rates for rideshare?


The 40+ years of driving means dick. The one at fault accident was in the last 5 years. Your recent driving is what concerns them. I pay $250 a month for three cars 2014, 2017, and 2017 including a teenage driver. Insurance rates vary state to state but I would say you're getting shafted at that price.


----------



## Nate5Star (Dec 18, 2019)

I can see that amount. I was driving a 1999 Ford F150, and paid $980.00 (yearly) in New Jersey, for liability only.

It was totaled. Hit from behind while parked. Didn't affect my insurance because I was no where near the car. In fact I got a $200 refund when I transferred the insurance to what I gots now.


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

Daniel H said:


> No, it's monthly. I just got a quote from Famers, without mentioning ride share they offer coverage for $180. Currently I'm paying $90 with my insurer (whom I will not mention, but I have a reason for wishing to switch). I think that one accident 3 years ago has really hit me hard. Additionally, my credit score has been shot. I haven't defaulted on any loans, but have been struggling to meet my credit card payments. The reason I am driving Uber is to get the cash to pay off my debts. No bankruptcies, no defaults, no criminal convictions, no moving violations. Just that one at fault accident 2 years 8 months ago. The 3 year anniversary of the accident comes up in May. Maybe the quotes will go down then.
> 
> 
> The F150 is costing me an extra $20 per night versus driving, say, a Nissan or Toyota. What can I do? It's the only care I have. But the passengers love it.


Problem with switching insurance with an at-fault still being charged for is that you will get lots of quotes the when you go to buy and they run the motor vehicles department checks your accident will show and they will deny you coverage. Stay with your present insurer until the record is squeaky clean. Being at fault in an accident allows insurers to charge you extra a certain amount for a certain period of time. I think in CA it takes two years.


----------



## Hooray5Stars (Oct 28, 2019)

Sounds awfully high, but the recent accident is what's making it difficult for you. Was with Farmers for over 15 years but grew tired of their constant unexplained price increases and diminishing customer service. I switched to Progressive. I'm paying $55/mo. for a GMC Acadia, that's with RS (Same exact coverage that Farmer's kept trying to justify in the $96-105 range w/o RS). It was $48/mo. before I added the RS, so it's only $7/mo., quite reasonable IMO. Most places will ask if you've had an accident in the last 3 or 5 years. Wait until you can answer that question "No" and then start looking around again. Some places will be 3, some will be 5.


----------



## Lyftuber100 (Nov 14, 2019)

Coachman said:


> Any number of reasons.
> 
> People with bad credit generally aren't as reliable as people with good credit. People with bad credit are more likely to be dishonest. People with bad credit are more likely to commit crimes. People with bad credit are more likely to be late or miss an insurance payment. People with bad credit are more likely to defer maintenance on their vehicle. People with bad credit are more likely to drive for Uber and not tell their insurer about it.


Meaning that the people with bad credit are more likely to pay more for insurance. They are also more likely to have low paying jobs... could that be why they have bad credit in the first place?



Hooray5Stars said:


> Sounds awfully high, but the recent accident is what's making it difficult for you. Was with Farmers for over 15 years but grew tired of their constant unexplained price increases and diminishing customer service. I switched to Progressive. I'm paying $55/mo. for a GMC Acadia, that's with RS (Same exact coverage that Farmer's kept trying to justify in the $96-105 range w/o RS). It was $48/mo. before I added the RS, so it's only $7/mo., quite reasonable IMO. Most places will ask if you've had an accident in the last 3 or 5 years. Wait until you can answer that question "No" and then start looking around again. Some places will be 3, some will be 5.


Wow, that's not bad at all per month.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Coachman said:


> Any number of reasons.
> 
> People with bad credit generally aren't as reliable as people with good credit. People with bad credit are more likely to be dishonest. People with bad credit are more likely to commit crimes. People with bad credit are more likely to be late or miss an insurance payment. People with bad credit are more likely to defer maintenance on their vehicle. People with bad credit are more likely to drive for Uber and not tell their insurer about it.


i have bad credit . i could not pay a medical bill 4 years ago. yes i had insurance no the insurance would not cover it .
can i afford to pay 27 thousand dollars ? this makes me a bad driver i should have to pay extra for car insurance.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Put your insurance towards doubling car payment or savings and just don't get in an accident

Uber Lyft is negligent & don't verify millions of drivers paperwork

You're insured when the apps on lol I kid I kid of course

Unless of course you get in accidents a lot then by all means get insurance

Things that come before insurance

Food
Gas
Cellphone bill
Car note
Rent mortgage
Clothes
Electricity
Water
Gas internet cable
Weed
Beer
Penis vagina
Bad brakes
Bald tires
Windshield wipers
Blinkers



Then start worrying about car insurance I bet half of drivers aren't properly covered neither Uber Lyft ever told me I needed ride "share" on my personal or commercial not once ever mentions it, once a year they send me an email that says "apps on you're covered partner of love enjoy this week of cheers as a growing company we desire you" or some bot sounding lie


----------



## UberDaninLA (Jun 19, 2016)

Daniel H said:


> Hello. I have had one at fault accident in 40 years of driving (accident happened in May 2017. Not serious. Damage to my car. No damage to other. No injuries). So I wanted to see what other companies are offering polices for. Both Liberty Mutual and Mercury quote $350 + for auto insurance, and this was before I indicated RideShare. Is this the new norm? We are all *ucked if it is.
> 
> Any company out there offer reasonable rates for rideshare?


Just found this out too. Over $300 a month for me with clean record for a 2018 used jon luxury car. Crazy high.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

You have to call local branches. Online will always give you ripoff quotes.


----------



## Ubering4Beer (Mar 15, 2018)

Daniel H said:


> Hello. I have had one at fault accident in 40 years of driving (accident happened in May 2017. Not serious. Damage to my car. No damage to other. No injuries). So I wanted to see what other companies are offering polices for. Both Liberty Mutual and Mercury quote $350 + for auto insurance, and this was before I indicated RideShare. Is this the new norm? We are all *ucked if it is.
> 
> Any company out there offer reasonable rates for rideshare?


I can't recommend Progressive enough. Their Customer Service and Claims handling are unbelievable. I wouldn't use anyone else no matter the cost.

That being said, $350/mo. sounds excessive. Most I've ever paid was $333/mo. but that was before I was 25, living in NYC (most expensive insurance in the Nation at the time), couple of speeding tickets and driving a brand new sports car.

Like others mentioned I would ask your insurer for a breakdown of why your rates are so high. If it is indeed due to credit issues I would look into a reputable credit repair service. They may be able to boost your scores and save you some money on the policy. Food for thought.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

An at fault accident 3 years or less and a bad credit score is what's killing you. My wife's credit score is almost 80points better than mine and we saved over $150 a month just by making her the Primary insured.... I too have an at fault accident while backing out of my driveway 2.5 years ago.. $480 damage had I known it would boost my insurance rates on such a small accident I would have paid for it myself. Never again. Lesson learned.. plan on switching insurance the month after it's been 3 years....


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Daniel H said:


> Absurd Insurance quotes. $360 per month.


LOL! I don't even pay anywhere near that for a 6-month policy on the vehicle I use for Uber, and I have rideshare addendum on the policy.
Learn to obey all traffic laws, and quit causing accidents!


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Check the coverage. Up till a few years ago I had Geico. When renewal time came my rate increased over $125/month. When I inquired I was told they no longer offer ride share endorsements and were offering me a full commercial policy.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Gilby said:


> Yikes! I pay about $800 a year including the rideshare additional.
> 
> A few months ago my address changed. Get this: my physical location is the same, but my street number changed. My car insurance went down about $50 a year. I don't get it.


Sounds like shifting county lines.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Daniel H said:


> Hello. I have had one at fault accident in 40 years of driving (accident happened in May 2017. Not serious. Damage to my car. No damage to other. No injuries). So I wanted to see what other companies are offering polices for. Both Liberty Mutual and Mercury quote $350 + for auto insurance, and this was before I indicated RideShare. Is this the new norm? We are all *ucked if it is.
> 
> Any company out there offer reasonable rates for rideshare?


Ride share is add on insurance and it is fixed amount. Only Geico insurance will require to purchase commercial insurance for rideshare. For other companies, you can just call your agent and ask rideshare to add on. I am paying $5 a month with Allstate. 
When you try getting a quote, you will need to fill out how many of miles you will drive daily and it is one of the main factors of increasing up your premium amount. You can fill out with low miles for lower premium but you would need to fill out with your possible driving miles to figure out how much this new insurance company will charge you in next year. 
Getting a quote from online is a little higher than getting a quote in person with agent. Try to visit to agent of Allsate or Statefarm and see how it goes.


----------



## UberDaninLA (Jun 19, 2016)

Aw Jeez said:


> Aaaaaand there it is.
> 
> Low credit score = bad risk for insurance companies.


Just an FYI CA is one of three states where they can't price your insurance based on your credit score.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Daniel H said:


> Hello. I have had one at fault accident in 40 years of driving (accident happened in May 2017. Not serious. Damage to my car. No damage to other. No injuries). So I wanted to see what other companies are offering polices for. Both Liberty Mutual and Mercury quote $350 + for auto insurance, and this was before I indicated RideShare. Is this the new norm? We are all *ucked if it is.
> 
> Any company out there offer reasonable rates for rideshare?


How's your credit rating if poor that would be one reason for the high premium


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

Daniel H said:


> The F150 is costing me an extra $20 per night versus driving, say, a Nissan or Toyota. What can I do? It's the only care I have. But the passengers love it.


Sell it and pay cash for any $3000 compact car with 4 doors, 5 seatbelts, and working A/C and heater that is not on Lyft's list of banned subcompact cars.

Or better yet buy a $4000-$5000 toyota prius like me.

Passengers liking your car does not matter, do your job well, CLEAN YOUR CAR, and you will be fine and they will tip regardless.

Insurance will be cheaper too since you are not driving a 5000 lb lethal weapon with gigantic blind-spots down the road, and you also don't need full-coverage since your car is not worth enough to justify the premiums.

People talking about credit are failing to realize the choice of car and coverage comes FIRST before any bad credit surcharge


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Sounds like your old insurance company is trying to get their money back from the accident. I had this happen to me when I was younger. They place surcharges on you until you pay them back and it will follow you to other insurance companies.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

troothequalstroll said:


> Things that come before insurance
> 
> ...
> ...
> ...


Homey is a swinger. NOICE.


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

I pay about $50/month for minimum liability coverage (i.e., if I run into a bus, I'm just filing for bankruptcy again).

I can remember being an 18 year old college student in the 80s paying about $30/month for the same coverage; the insurance company went bankrupt because its rates were too low, LOL.



kingcorey321 said:


> credit is a big factor with any insurance company. how the blank does bad credit have a blank to do with your driving ?
> can you please tell me the answer to this ? ( NOT A DAMN THING) ....TRUMP is working on this for us.
> always shop around for insurance progressive nationwide aaa allstate farmers .
> see 1 company will ask me to pay 475 a month and currently i am paying 102 a month.
> A insurance trick a agent told me always tell them your looking for full coverage before you get a quote for plpd .


OK, I'll bite - how is il Trumpo "working on this"?


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Coachman said:


> Something's not right with a $350 quote.
> 
> I'm paying $117/mo with USAA including my rideshare rider. I've filed two minor fender benders in the past five years. Both times I backed into a stationary object and had to replace my bumper.


Remind me not to stand behind you. :laugh:


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

jeanocelot said:


> I pay about $50/month for minimum liability coverage (i.e., if I run into a bus, I'm just filing for bankruptcy again).
> 
> I can remember being an 18 year old college student in the 80s paying about $30/month for the same coverage; the insurance company went bankrupt because its rates were too low, LOL.
> 
> ...


Trump said he is working on a bill. This bill will not allow insurance to double dip. Run your insurance score driving record . Not your credit score . Trump said and i agree credit record has nothing to do with a driving record its only a way for insurance to screw over the hard working people . If your interested in this i am sure if you google search it will pop up


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> Trump said he is working on a bill. This bill will not allow insurance to double dip. Run your insurance score driving record . Not your credit score . Trump said and i agree credit record has nothing to do with a driving record its only a way for insurance to screw over the hard working people . If your interested in this i am sure if you google search it will pop up


It is all about actuaries. While this may not apply to you as an individual, as a group it applies:

As a group people with poor credit scores tend to make bad credit decisions. These bad credit decisions may include making careless purchases. As a group people that tend to make careless purchases tend to be more carless in other aspects of their life. This includes careless driving habits. So having a poor credit score correlates to possibly being a poor driver. There are all kinds of studies out there that people use to tie this stuff together. It does not apply to every person out there however as a big group of people it tends to hold true.

Right or wrong there are people that make a living in actuaries and we all get caught up in them.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Coachman said:


> Something's not right with a $350 quote.
> 
> I'm paying $117/mo with USAA including my rideshare rider. I've filed two minor fender benders in the past five years. Both times I backed into a stationary object and had to replace my bumper.


USAA is so much better than any other insurance company, I will check rates once in a while by they are always better and the few times I've had a claim they actually help you get it resolved quickly and fairly.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> It is all about actuaries. While this may not apply to you as an individual, as a group it applies:
> 
> As a group people with poor credit scores tend to make bad credit decisions. These bad credit decisions may include making careless purchases. As a group people that tend to make careless purchases tend to be more carless in other aspects of their life. This includes careless driving habits. So having a poor credit score correlates to possibly being a poor driver. There are all kinds of studies out there that people use to tie this stuff together. It does not apply to every person out there however as a big group of people it tends to hold true.
> 
> Right or wrong there are people that make a living in actuaries and we all get caught up in them.


Today most credit scores get hammered . Mine . 780 down to 600 in 1 year. I never missed a payment on a car or house or credit cards.
I could not pay 50 thousand dollar medical bill my medical insurance kicked back for bs reasons . This killed my credit . This also raised my home owners insurance from 300 dollars a year to 1300 a year. Lucky my car insurance will not run my score unless i miss a payment .
In that situation ill just put it in a family members name . I disagree with credit card abuse and how people drive . I know your stating a survey i respect that. My credit was perfect and i used to own a motorcycle sport bike and trust me i rode it like a race bike. They will go 180 mph . no further comments . lol My girl friends credit score is perfect and she crashes a car bi yearly . totaled ! 
Her insurance is 180 a month Mine is 75 . Now if i call a different insurance company get a quote with my bad credit score the payments are 500 and 800 a month . Perfect driving record . I did call about 6 months ago to shop around and was shocked.
Point is i know a person has drunk driving on there record and hes paying 350ish a month good credit .
This is totally backwards . So i have bad credit why am i paying more then a drunk driver ? When was the last time i needed good credit to drive safely ?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> Today most credit scores get hammered . Mine . 780 down to 600 in 1 year. I never missed a payment on a car or house or credit cards.
> I could not pay 50 thousand dollar medical bill my medical insurance kicked back for bs reasons . This killed my credit . This also raised my home owners insurance from 300 dollars a year to 1300 a year. Lucky my car insurance will not run my score unless i miss a payment .
> In that situation ill just put it in a family members name . I disagree with credit card abuse and how people drive . I know your stating a survey i respect that. My credit was perfect and i used to own a motorcycle sport bike and trust me i rode it like a race bike. They will go 180 mph . no further comments . lol My girl friends credit score is perfect and she crashes a car bi yearly . totaled !
> Her insurance is 180 a month Mine is 75 . Now if i call a different insurance company get a quote with my bad credit score the payments are 500 and 800 a month . Perfect driving record . I did call about 6 months ago to shop around and was shocked.
> ...


Many out layers get caught up in the actuaries, it sucks. It is far from perfect, however it is what insurance companies do.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

It's fuc#### bullshit that credit scores can be used to set your auto insurance rates. Use the bloody driving history and experience to assign risk.

Several states have passed laws preventing insurance companies from doing just this, a national prohibition would be awesome.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Lol how about 3-5k for 10 months in nyc?



Daniel H said:


> Hello. I have had one at fault accident in 40 years of driving (accident happened in May 2017. Not serious. Damage to my car. No damage to other. No injuries). So I wanted to see what other companies are offering polices for. Both Liberty Mutual and Mercury quote $350 + for auto insurance, and this was before I indicated RideShare. Is this the new norm? We are all *ucked if it is.
> 
> Any company out there offer reasonable rates for rideshare?


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

I remember, in the late '80s, driving my new car (college graduation gift from parents) out to SoCal for my first real, post-college job as a rocket scientist, and getting quotes for car insurance. The first few quotes I got were for ridiculous rates like this (which was priced in late '80s USD ). I was able to find a firm that would only charge me about $800 per year, which was still double what i was paying on my previous car, liability only (I won't call it a beater because it was a beautiful white car, '79 Buick Regal with the 4.9L engine).



Coachman said:


> Any number of reasons.
> 
> People with bad credit generally aren't as reliable as people with good credit. People with bad credit are more likely to be dishonest. People with bad credit are more likely to commit crimes. People with bad credit are more likely to be late or miss an insurance payment. People with bad credit are more likely to defer maintenance on their vehicle. People with bad credit are more likely to drive for Uber and not tell their insurer about it.


IOW, folks that are in desperate financial shape are more likely to have a bad credit report.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

It's very easy to have ruined credit from a medical related bankruptcy. No criminality or dishonesty required....insurers using credit scores to set rates should be illegal nationwide.


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

Bubsie said:


> It's very easy to have ruined credit from a medical related bankruptcy. No criminality or dishonesty required....insurers using credit scores to set rates should be illegal nationwide.


Thank goodness in the upcoming age of driverless cars, we won't have to worry about the insurance companies.



z_z_z_ said:


> Sell it and pay cash for any $3000 compact car with 4 doors, 5 seatbelts, and working A/C and heater that is not on Lyft's list of banned subcompact cars.
> 
> Or better yet buy a $4000-$5000 toyota prius like me.
> 
> ...


Your ride can't be older than 15 years.


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

Daniel H said:


> Hello. I have had one at fault accident in 40 years of driving (accident happened in May 2017. Not serious. Damage to my car. No damage to other. No injuries). So I wanted to see what other companies are offering polices for. Both Liberty Mutual and Mercury quote $350 + for auto insurance, and this was before I indicated RideShare. Is this the new norm? We are all *ucked if it is.
> 
> Any company out there offer reasonable rates for rideshare?


Try Allstate they have rideshare insurance!! _I am with them. They offer more incentives and perks!!_


----------



## Areyousure (Feb 4, 2016)

We use State Farm. Their pricing is average. Putting two of us on auto and homeowners comes with some discounts. For auto we are under $2,000 per year with full coverage on 2014 vehicles.


----------



## McFlyHigh (Mar 18, 2020)

Agreed. My credit used to be 800+ fico until I had a financial disaster.

Hence why I am Ubering.

Im paying $280/mo for Liability and required rideshare add on. No collision.

Insane. But that’s what a 590 Fico gets you after you wreck your credit.

It bottomed at 440. I’m working my way back up and out.

Tough road.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

jeanocelot said:


> I pay about $50/month for minimum liability coverage (i.e., if I run into a bus, I'm just filing for bankruptcy again).
> 
> I can remember being an 18 year old college student in the 80s paying about $30/month for the same coverage; the insurance company went bankrupt because its rates were too low, LOL.
> 
> ...


We he cut the tax rates on the corporations forever. 
Thats gotta trickle down on us eventually Duh!


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

McFlyHigh said:


> Agreed. My credit used to be 800+ fico until I had a financial disaster.
> 
> Hence why I am Ubering.
> 
> ...


440? WOW? How did you get it that low?



Disgusted Driver said:


> USAA is so much better than any other insurance company, I will check rates once in a while by they are always better and the few times I've had a claim they actually help you get it resolved quickly and fairly.


I switch between USAA & GEICO all the time.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Late to the thread, but.......

I pay$180 a month in CAD.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Daniel H said:


> The state is Nevada. The car is 2016 Ford F150. No moving violations, ever. One accident 3 years ago can do this to me? Wow.


You're being screwed. Find a new company. I'm also in Nevada. I have a crap driving record with tickets and accidents on it and I pay $1000 per year for 2 cars.... granted it is liability only with no collision coverage, but I also know someone with a great driving record and a brand new Tesla model 3 who pays $1100 per year including collision insurance.



Aw Jeez said:


> Aaaaaand there it is.
> 
> Low credit score = bad risk for insurance companies.


Wow, really? Well maybe that explains my "low" rates. I have great credit. And here I thought credit was useless for a guy like me since I don't believe in loans.


----------

